
Ask HN: What are fastest paths to financial success? - snowisgone
<i>At Digg, one mentor gave me the savvy advice that the fastest path to financial success was working for four years at three different just-about-to-IPO companies. A surefire way to retire by forty. (This is, for the record, pretty good advice.)</i><p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lethain.com&#x2F;forty-year-career&#x2F;<p>What are other fastest paths to financial success? Currently am a software engineer, so looking for advice in this career choice.
======
person_of_color
Get a job at a hedge fund, I would say.

~~~
born_a_skeptic
Nah, start your own hedge fund or business.

